# Motor specs??



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

guitarboyled said:


> Working none stop trying to figure as much as possible during my vacation. I found the specs to the following motor?
> 
> *MTC-001-3BD18*
> 
> ...


Most 3 phase motors are dual voltage motors.

Dual voltage motors can run on eiter 208-230 or 460 volts 3 phase depending on how you wire the motor leads.

Chris


----------



## guitarboyled (Jun 22, 2009)

But the 3 phase voltages available from utility companies are:

120 / 208 or 277 / 480 (and 347 / 600 that doesn't seem to apply here)

Does this mean that motor can run on one of the two?

Why is the 208-230v nomenclature used? Why not simply state 208v / 480v


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

guitarboyled said:


> But the 3 phase voltages available from utility companies are:
> 
> 120 / 208 or 277 / 480 (and 347 / 600 that doesn't seem to apply here)


Wye systems avaliable from the utility company come in 208/120 and 480/277, but the utility company can supply 3 phase 240/120 delta as well.




> Does this mean that motor can run on one of the two?


Yes the motor can be connected to run on 3 phase 208-230 volts or 460 volts.

(by the way 460 is sometimes used as the nominal voltage for motor nameplates instead of 480)




> Why is the 208-230v nomenclature used? Why not simply state 208v / 480v


As far as the 208-230 volt marking, this means that the motor can run without issue on nominal voltage systems from 208 up to 230 volts.

Chris


----------



## guitarboyled (Jun 22, 2009)

So if the motor specs show 230v I presume it’s safe to run it on 240v 3 phase Delta?

Just like the 460v, I’m guessing 230v is also sometimes used as the nominal voltage for motor nameplates instead of 240v.

This stuff is pretty simple once we get to know it, but all these little details can raise a multitude of questions for a newbie. 

Can't thank you enough for taking the time Chris... Really appreciated

Mario


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You are correct, nominal 230 volt and 240 volt are interchangeable.

You are very welcome.

Chris


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The reason for the 230-240 voltage is because of expected voltage drop. 

If the supply is 240, and the motor is designed to operate on 230, that allows for 10 volts drop before any other factors. 

The 208-230 marking is mainly to keep engineers happy. Since very few engineers have even the slightest amount of practical experience, they don't know that a motor marked 230 will operate on a 208 system. But if the motor is marked for 208, they're satisfied. 

Rob


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Why don't you join a union and become an apprentice and go thru there appreticeship program? You should learn about all these questions you have been asking.


----------



## guitarboyled (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a junior HVAC technician (new on the job) just trying to learn as mush as I can about electricity on my time off. I'm going to the library tomorrow and will probably take up a class in September but still appreciate all the help from you guys.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

guitarboyled said:


> Working none stop trying to figure as much as possible during my vacation. I found the specs to the following motor?
> 
> *MTC-001-3BD18*
> 
> ...


Look at diagram CO2 230/460 wiring connections. You will see this connection more than others. But one should look at the diagram every time, I have seen the CO1 connection get wired to the CO2 low voltage diagram and burn up the motor.

http://catalog.wegelectric.com/img/Wiring_Diagrams.pdf


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The utility provides the service voltage, equipment is designed to operate at 'utilization voltage'.

Check out this table


----------



## guitarboyled (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks lectricboy but I'm even more confused, I've never seen those diagrams before. I figured connecting a 3 phase motor was as simple as connecting all 3 wires to the 3 terminals.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

guitarboyled said:


> Thanks lectricboy but I'm even more confused, I've never seen those diagrams before. I figured connecting a 3 phase motor was as simple as connecting all 3 wires to the 3 terminals.


 
When connecting a dual voltage 9 lead motor (which is the most common) typically the low voltage connection (208/240 volt) is 4,5,&6 wired together, line to 1&7, 2&8, 3&9. The high voltage connection (480 volt) is 4&7 together, 5&8 together, and 6&9 together, line to 1,2,&3.
As I said in my previous post, look every time, cause some companies are different.

PS,
Motors with only three connction are single voltage motors.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

There will be all the information you will need to wire any motor on the cover plate or inside it.... The most of your motors will wire like in the post but as he said always check the motor plate for wireing info. Buy the way if you get into transformer info uh thats is a lot of info.


----------

